# T Frank's T's



## T Frank (Feb 14, 2008)

I took a few pictures last night and I thought it was time for me to start my own picture thread 

A avic


----------



## thedude (Feb 14, 2008)

bad ass man!


----------



## opticle (Feb 14, 2008)

nice avic, more pics!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## T Frank (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## T Frank (Feb 17, 2008)

G chalcothrix


----------



## T Frank (Feb 17, 2008)

B albopilosum


----------



## T Frank (Feb 17, 2008)

Avicularia sp Peru


----------



## T Frank (Feb 17, 2008)

B smithi


----------



## Immortal (Feb 17, 2008)

wow, man, great pics!


----------



## T Frank (Feb 18, 2008)

G chalcothrix







B smithi


----------



## T Frank (Feb 24, 2008)

B emilia


----------



## seanbond (Feb 24, 2008)

interesting collec!


----------



## T Frank (Feb 27, 2008)

A anax


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice pics Frank.


----------



## T Frank (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Tunedbeat!


----------



## seanbond (Feb 28, 2008)

sick pix!!!!


----------



## T Frank (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you seanbond


----------



## T Frank (Mar 6, 2008)

MM A avic


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 6, 2008)

T Frank said:


>


lol, that pic remaind me this 

	
	
		
		
	


	




LOL, great pictures!


----------



## thedude (Mar 6, 2008)

T Frank said:


> MM A avic


hahahaha "i see you"


----------



## T Frank (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks
Can you see my styrofoam bowl flash diffuser?


----------



## thedude (Mar 6, 2008)

T Frank said:


> Thanks
> Can you see my styrofoam bowl flash diffuser?


in the eyes?? yeh a bit i think


----------



## T Frank (Mar 6, 2008)

A versicolor



















Freshly molted GBB


----------



## seanbond (Mar 7, 2008)

detailed pix frank, keep it up!


----------



## T Frank (Mar 7, 2008)

I forgot about the eye shot, my favorite part to photograph.

A versicolor


----------



## T Frank (Mar 9, 2008)

Did some rehousing tonight.

Chilobrachys hauhini






Ephebopus uatuman






Poecilotheria fasciata


----------



## T Frank (Mar 11, 2008)

P ornata


----------



## T Frank (Mar 15, 2008)

Nhandu chromatus












Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## T Frank (Mar 15, 2008)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## The Juice (Mar 16, 2008)

How Big is the cambridgei & Do you know the sex? I just picked one up last week at my local petstore it's unsexed & around 5.5"-6" at $40 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## T Frank (Mar 16, 2008)

She is about 5", I have had her for a year.
Sounds like a good price to me.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 17, 2008)

T Frank said:


> Nhandu chromatus
> 
> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


gorgeous T :clap:


----------



## T Frank (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks! Too bad he's a male.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah. that sucks.


----------



## T Frank (Mar 31, 2008)

Ephebopus uatuman 0.1


----------



## T Frank (Mar 31, 2008)

Avicularia minatrix 1.0


----------



## LittleCricket (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW Frank WOW!!!!!!!! Nice pics


----------



## T Frank (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## T Frank (Apr 8, 2008)

0.1.0 A avic


----------



## opticle (Apr 9, 2008)

wow you really do like your avics don't ya Frank??  

nice pics though mate!


----------



## T Frank (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks!

OBT












Aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## T Frank (Apr 24, 2008)

0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosus






0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## T Frank (May 11, 2008)

0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata recently molted


----------



## T Frank (May 11, 2008)

Psalmopoeus pulcher






Tapinauchenius gigas






Poecilotheria pederseni






Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## T Frank (May 26, 2008)

Avicularia avicularia sling






Avicularia laeta sling






Avicularia minatrix sling






Avicularia purpurea sling


----------



## T Frank (May 26, 2008)

Avicularia sp Brazil sling






Avicularia sp Peru sling






Avicularia versicolor sling


----------



## Austin S. (May 26, 2008)

I just stumbled across your thread man! WOW very nice collection and great pictures. I love your avic pics. Especially the Brazil sling, I need to get me one of those. :drool: :drool:  Great pics bro.


----------



## T Frank (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Austin


----------



## equuskat (May 26, 2008)

I love the avic slings!


----------



## T Frank (May 26, 2008)

Thanks
Avics are my favorite.


----------



## T Frank (Jun 3, 2008)

0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## T Frank (Jun 13, 2008)

1.0 Grammostola chalcothrix


----------



## T Frank (Jun 14, 2008)

0.1 Avicularia avicularia


----------



## T Frank (Jun 17, 2008)

0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei







0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp Singapore Blue


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Jun 18, 2008)

*Muy Suave!*

Frank you must have one of those super dopper expensive cameras. These pictures are GREAT. Maybe Santa could bring me a camera this Xmas that resembles yours. Thanks for sharing and keep them coming. 

Fredster
Lean, not as Mean,
Still US Marine!


----------



## T Frank (Jun 18, 2008)

Sr. Chencho said:


> Frank you must have one of those super dopper expensive cameras. These pictures are GREAT. Maybe Santa could bring me a camera this Xmas that resembles yours. Thanks for sharing and keep them coming.
> 
> Fredster
> Lean, not as Mean,
> Still US Marine!


Thanks!
Just a Canon S3IS with a Raynox 250 macro lens, a little over $300.00 on Ebay.


----------



## T Frank (Jun 20, 2008)

0.1 Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## T Frank (Jun 20, 2008)

Avicularia avicularia day 46


----------



## T Frank (Jun 23, 2008)

0.1.0 A bicegoi






0.0.1 S calceatum






0.0.1 A metallica






0.1.0 A laeta






0.0.1 P formosa






0.0.1 T gigas


----------



## moose35 (Jun 24, 2008)

awesome stuff man

love all the avics



              moose


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pics! Keep 'em comin!


----------



## T Frank (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks moose and Brandon


----------



## T Frank (Jun 26, 2008)

1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 26, 2008)

VERY cuddly!!!!


----------



## T Frank (Jun 27, 2008)

1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## T Frank (Jun 27, 2008)

0.1 Tapinauchenius plumipes












1.0 Tapinauchenius purpureus


----------



## T Frank (Jul 5, 2008)

0.1 Tapinauchenius plumipes freshly molted


----------



## T Frank (Jul 10, 2008)

MM A minatrix


----------



## T Frank (Jul 22, 2008)

0.1 Avicularia minatrix


----------



## T Frank (Sep 20, 2008)

MM Brachypelma vagans






MM Psalmopoeus irminia






0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## olablane (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome bugs and awesome pics!!


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 20, 2008)

really great pics..


----------



## T Frank (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks to both of you


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 21, 2008)

the irminia is great..


----------



## SpiderLady79 (Sep 21, 2008)

after seeing everyone pics on here I need a better camera lol


----------



## T Frank (Sep 21, 2008)

Krazy Kat said:


> the irminia is great..


I hope she doesn't eat him


----------



## T Frank (Sep 21, 2008)

SaraRoseHair said:


> after seeing everyone pics on here I need a better camera lol


Trust me, I don't have a bunch of money in my camera.


----------



## T Frank (Sep 27, 2008)

0.1 Lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## T Frank (Oct 8, 2008)

Tapinauchenius elenae












0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher


















0.1 Avicularia laeta


----------



## HcUnderoath (Oct 8, 2008)

wow.. love the avic collection 

i wish i just had a camera


----------



## T Frank (Oct 8, 2008)

HcUnderoath said:


> wow.. love the avic collection
> 
> i wish i just had a camera


Thanks 
You don't have to spend a bunch on a camera.


----------



## HcUnderoath (Oct 9, 2008)

T Frank said:


> Thanks
> You don't have to spend a bunch on a camera.


ya but im always broke my check goes to pay for my pets and to pay for bills and needs 

but i bet the camera your using wasnt cheap   it really is a nice camera and photography


----------



## T Frank (Oct 9, 2008)

HcUnderoath said:


> ya but im always broke my check goes to pay for my pets and to pay for bills and needs
> 
> but i bet the camera your using wasnt cheap   it really is a nice camera and photography


I hear ya 
I have 300.00 invested.


----------



## T Frank (Oct 21, 2008)

0.1 Avicularia bicegoi






1.0 Avicularia purpurea






0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata






0.1 Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## olablane (Oct 21, 2008)

T Frank said:


> 0.1 Avicularia bicegoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frank, They are gorgeous!!! I have all but the A.Bicegoi. I cant wait for them to look as good as yours, They dont in my opinion anyway.


----------



## T Frank (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Blane
I'm sure yours are just as beautiful 
I sure wish I could find a date for my A bicegoi.


----------



## T Frank (Oct 24, 2008)

Iridopelma hirsutum


----------



## T Frank (Nov 14, 2008)

1.0 Avicularia sp Brazil






1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 14, 2008)

Youve got some nice Ts. You like those avics, eh?


----------



## T Frank (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm obsessed with them 
Thanks


----------



## Apophis (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know how i missed this thread :? 
Very nice shots Frank! :clap: 
What gear are you using?


----------



## olablane (Nov 15, 2008)

So very pretty!!!!


----------



## T Frank (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks to both of you 
Canon S3IS with a Raynox macro lens.


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 17, 2008)

Very nice pictures Frank


----------



## T Frank (Nov 17, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Very nice pictures Frank


Thanks Chris


----------



## T Frank (Dec 13, 2008)

Tapinauchenius violaceus


----------



## olablane (Dec 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! I better get me one of those!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Frank (Dec 20, 2008)

Avicularia versicolor






Cyriocosmus elegans 1/2"






Cyriocosmus elegans 1/4"






Cyriocosmus perezmilesi 1/8"






Avicularia sp Peru Purple






Tapinauchenius gigas






MM Tapinauchenius violaceus


----------



## FreedomJack (Dec 20, 2008)

They're all beautiful. Amazing detail on the tiny ones!


----------



## T Frank (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Jen


----------



## T Frank (Dec 26, 2008)

Freshly molted female Tapinauchenius plumipes


----------



## T Frank (Jan 29, 2009)

Avicularia purpurea






Avicularia minatrix


----------



## glenoweth (Jan 29, 2009)

Some of the best pic's i have seen! make a book! lol good stuff man keep up the good work.


----------



## T Frank (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## T Frank (Feb 12, 2009)

Aphonopelma sp Redbud Trail


----------



## Hellion299 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Awesome!*

Great pics man!!


----------



## T Frank (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## T Frank (Feb 14, 2009)

Avicularia sp Brazil Purple






Iridopelma hirsutum


----------



## Skullptor (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow Frank! You are learning that new camera fast. Great shots.


----------



## T Frank (Feb 27, 2009)

Skullptor said:


> Wow Frank! You are learning that new camera fast. Great shots.


Thanks


----------



## T Frank (Feb 27, 2009)

Grammostola alticeps






Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## T Frank (Mar 20, 2009)

Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow very nice shot!


----------



## T Frank (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm diggin that pic of the pulcher.

Very nice! :clap:


----------



## T Frank (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you
She needs a boy


----------



## T Frank (Mar 21, 2009)

MM Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## radiata (Mar 21, 2009)

T Frank said:


> MM Brachypelma albopilosum


awesome Ts you have frank......


----------



## T Frank (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks 

Avicularia minatrix






Avicularia laeta


----------



## T Frank (Mar 28, 2009)

Avicularia versicolor


----------



## T Frank (Apr 10, 2009)

Pamphobeteus sp. "nigricolor"






Tapinauchenius elenae


----------



## T Frank (Jun 15, 2009)

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## AlainL (Jun 15, 2009)

These are very nice photos Frank:clap:


----------



## T Frank (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Alain


----------



## T Frank (Oct 11, 2009)

Brachypelma auratum


----------



## moose35 (Oct 11, 2009)

T Frank said:


> Brachypelma auratum


absolutely beautiful     :drool: 

      moose


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 11, 2009)

Your pictures are absolutely amazing! The close ups of the eyes make me giggle because something about beady spider eyes I find so darn cute! 
 Fantastic images.


----------



## T Frank (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Moose and MissChelly


----------



## seanbond (Oct 12, 2009)

talk about a resurrection, nice ta c this thread back!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! What`s the beauty!   How she is big?


----------



## T Frank (Oct 12, 2009)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Wow! What`s the beauty!   How she is big?


At least 5"


----------



## Stopdroproll (Oct 12, 2009)

Those are some nice Ts, and pictures.


----------



## T Frank (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice compliments


----------



## T Frank (Mar 30, 2010)

Cyriocosmus ritae






Avicularia versicolor






Avicularia sp Brazil


----------



## seanbond (Mar 30, 2010)

glad to c a update on this thread!


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Mar 31, 2010)

Outstanding *Arboreal Collection *you have there T Frank, and great pictures.


----------



## T Frank (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## seanbond (Apr 1, 2010)

T Frank said:


> Thanks guys


wurs the pix at?


----------

